# Vorsicht - batman arkham city nicht über origin erstehen!!!



## wraven1 (15. März 2012)

*Vorsicht - batman arkham city nicht über origin erstehen!!!*

Hi,

Nach dem mir der Vorgänger gut gefallen hat und Batman Arkham City auf Steam noch 49,99€ kostet,
habe ich mich im Store von Origin umgesehen und dort das Spiel für 24,99 gesehen und gekauft, via PayPal.
Nun die Bezahlung und der Download haben völlig normal funktioniert. Doch bei der Installation soll ich meinen
Key aktivieren, der wird allerdings nicht akzeptiert. Der Key wurde korrekt eingegeben. So wie es scheint
haben alle dieses Problem die Batman Arkham City über Origin erstanden haben.

Das richtig üble ist aber wie Seitens Origin und Warner Bros. mit diesem Problem umgegangen wird. Origin
verweist auf Warner, die wiederum überhaupt nichts auf die Reihe zu kriegen scheinen.

Auf meine Anfrage hin bekam ich folgende Standartantwort:

We are confirming receipt of your email to WB Games Customer Support.  Because of heavy volumes, we are experiencing longer than usual turnaround times.  We are continuing to add resources to the group to meet demand and working to respond to you as quickly as possible.

If you are contacting us regarding issues with missing items or codes in your new game package, or codes not redeeming properly, a customer representative will be in touch soon to resolve this issue.  

We also want to provide information regarding two potential issues that we’ve identified for Batman: Arkham City that are affecting a very small number of players. 

In the first case, a player may receive a “Downloadable Content Issue” message on the main title page when there is not actually any issue with the Downloaded Content. After extensive testing, we have identified why this is happening. A software update to address this issue is in development and is expected to be released shortly. We will provide an update when we have a confirmed release date.

In the second case, a small group of players are occasionally receiving a “Downloadable Content Issue” message in the middle of normal gameplay. In some cases, this error may prevent them from progressing. After investigation, we have established that while there is an error, the message being displayed is not accurate. The correct message at that point is “Disc Read Error”. The upcoming software update will ensure the correct error message is displayed if this problem occurs.

NOTE: You will not need to do anything to receive this patch. The update will be automatically applied when you start up the game while connected to PlayStation Network or Xbox Live.

If you are receiving a "Disc Read Error" after the update, please make sure that your disc is clean and scratch-free. We also recommend installing the game to the hard drive. In many cases, this will address this issue. If the problem persists, per our Limited Warranty, we will replace the defective disc within 90 days of purchase.  Proof-of-purchase will be required. 

While we strive to achieve the highest levels of quality, unfortunately these issues did not show up during thousands of hours of testing. Now that they have been identified we will move quickly to address them.

We sincerely apologize for any inconvenience caused and thank you for your patience. 



Best Regards,

WB Games Customer Support

Mit anderen Worten - Der Origin Invalid Code Error ist WB scheinbar nicht bekannt und mal ganz ehrlich, 
dass bei einem Fehler der zum Spielabbruch führt jetzt die richtige Fehlermeldung kommt ist für mich keine 
Art der Problemlösung.

Also was ist da los im Hause WB und Origin?


----------



## Herbboy (15. März 2012)

Am Anfang steht, dass im Moment sehr viele Anfragen da sind und eine genaue Antwort sich verzögern kann, und auch dass sich noch ein Servicemitarbeiter melden wird, wenn es um nicht erkannte Codes geht - daher auch eine Standardantwort. Die werden sicher noch speziell zu Deiner Reklamation Stellung nehmen.


----------



## wraven1 (15. März 2012)

Der ewige Optimist hm?

Ich weiß nur, dass ich 25€ Bezahlt habe ohne eine Gegenleistung erhalten zu haben.
Und so wie es scheint gibt es seit erscheinen von Batman Arkham City schwerwiegende
Probleme nicht nur mit der Code Aktivierung sondern auch mit dem Spiel selbst.
(DirectX 11 Probleme, Gekaufte aber nicht nutzbare DLCs, Spielabstürze ect ect.)

Das Forum von Warner Bros. ist voll mit Beschwerden:

Technical Issues: Batman Arkham City Community

Dass es nicht noch mehr sind liegt wohl daran, dass das Forum zur Zeit keine neuen Accounts
zu zulassen scheint.

Für mich sieht das mehr nach der typischen Kopf in den Sand stecken Taktik aus.
Ich frage mich warum man darüber nichts lesen kann, weder in den Print ausgaben
noch in den Onlinebeiträgen und News der großen deutschen Spielezeitschriften.


----------



## Herbboy (15. März 2012)

Für mich hört sich das (logischerweise) nach einem unerwarteten Problem an, und da kann man halt nicht einfach von jetzt auf gleich sein Supportteam um 100 Mann aufstocken, nur damit die Anfragen schneller bearbeitet werden können. Grad WEIL es ja scheinbar so viele Leute sind, die betroffen sind, dürften es halt enorm viele Anfragen sein. Zudem kann es sein, dass es ein technisches Problem ist, von dem man weiß, dass es beseitigt werden kann - da macht es dann auch gar keinen Sinn, mehr Supporter einzustellen, sondern da muss das Programmiererteam einfach dran arbeiten, egal ob es 10, 1000 oder 1 Millionen Beschwerden gab.

Und im Gegensatz zu ärgerlichen kleinen Bugs können die da auch unmöglich einfach untertauchen und die Käufer dumm dastsehen lassen, denn DAS würde dann ganz sicher in den Medien kommen und Origin einen massiven Schlag versetzen. Das Problem wird garantiert zur Zeit untersucht und der Fehler beseitigt werden. Möglicherweise muss "nur" die Datenbank bereinigt werden oder Origin ein Update bekommen, aber so was geht halt oft nicht über Nacht. Siehe auch hier: Origin Activation Codes: Batman Arkham City Community die sind sich den Problems bewusst und arbeiten dran.

Seit besteht das Problem denn? Wann hast Du es gekauft?


----------



## Mistermue (15. März 2012)

mit steam wär dir das nicht passiert


----------



## wraven1 (15. März 2012)

bei Steam kostets aber auch noch 50€ 

Ausserdem liegts glaub eher an Warner nicht an Origin.


----------



## golani79 (15. März 2012)

Auf Amazon ~26€ - da hättest weder Origin noch Steam benötigt


----------



## stawacz (15. März 2012)

ich hab meinen key bei ebay fürn 20er gekauft,,,war so n steamkey der wohl bei ner grafikkarte dabei war..hat alles geklappt und hatte auch keinerlei bugs oder abstürze,,is n großartiges spiel aber ich kann deinen ärger gut verstehen,,ging mir damals bei GTA4 so ähnlich...

aber mal was anderes,,,is nich trotzdem der verkäufer(in dem fall der originbetreiber)für die reklamation zuständig???

wenn ich n spiel irgendwo im laden kaufe und dat geht nich,dann sagen die ja auch nich wende dich an den hersteller...is mir jedenfalls noch nie passiert


----------



## Worrel (15. März 2012)

wraven1 schrieb:


> bei Steam kostets aber auch noch 50€


Bei der Weihnachtsaktion war's da auch bei ~25 Euro.


----------



## stawacz (16. März 2012)

hier den gleichen hab ich auch,,,gibts mitlerweile für 12 euro

Batman Arkham City - Steam CD Key - PC Spiel Download - Code | eBay

ick glaub,dat letzte mal als ich fürn spiel 40-50 euro ausgegeben hab is bestimmt 5 jahre her^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. März 2012)

Ob nun Steam-Download oder diese Key-Verkäufe bei eBay, kann mich mit beidem nicht so recht anfreunden.
Wobei ich nicht ausschließen will, dass ich vielleicht irgendwann doch noch bei einer Online-Spieleplattform landen werde. Viele Spiele sind ja mit Steam verbunden, auch wenn man eine Retail-Version hat, daher kann es bestimmt mal kommen dass ich mit meinen eigenen Vorsätzen brechen würde.


----------



## stawacz (16. März 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ob nun Steam-Download oder diese Key-Verkäufe bei eBay, kann mich mit beidem nicht so recht anfreunden.
> Wobei ich nicht ausschließen will, dass ich vielleicht irgendwann doch noch bei einer Online-Spieleplattform landen werde. Viele Spiele sind ja mit Steam verbunden, auch wenn man eine Retail-Version hat, daher kann es bestimmt mal kommen dass ich mit meinen eigenen Vorsätzen brechen würde.


 

ich war genau so skeptisch wie du,,,aber ich hab mir dann gesagt,,selbst wenn ein so n key nich funzt,,ok dann hab ich mal n 20er verschenkt,,,aber wenn es klappt,spaar ich in zukunft massig geld für mein liebstes hobby,,und genau so kam es,,,

hab mitlerweile bestimmt 20 spiele als key gekauft,,ob nun ebay oder g2play,,,kann ich nur empfehlen

G2PLAY.NET - BE SMART, PAY LESS


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. März 2012)

stawacz schrieb:


> ich war genau so skeptisch wie du,,,aber ich hab mir dann gesagt,,selbst wenn ein so n key nich funzt,,ok dann hab ich mal n 20er verschenkt,,,aber wenn es klappt,spaar ich in zukunft massig geld für mein liebstes hobby,,und genau so kam es,,,
> 
> hab mitlerweile bestimmt 20 spiele als key gekauft,,ob nun ebay oder g2play,,,kann ich nur empfehlen
> 
> G2PLAY.NET - BE SMART, PAY LESS


 
Bin selbst ein Sparfuchs, daher will ich ja nicht verneinen, dass ich es nicht evtl. doch mal wagen würde. Aber so lange ich eine Retail-Version ebenso günstig bekommen kann (meinetwegen auch mit etwas Geduld verbunden), bleibt es für mich die letzte Option.


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. März 2012)

Ich warte dann auch einfach ab, bis die Ladenversion so billig ist. Hab zum Beispiel neulich erst Homefront für 5,99€ gekauft, mit Verpackung. Denn: Seitdem es diese Deals bei Steam gibt, gehen auch die Retail-Verkäufer langsam mit, zumindest die Online-Shops, und man kriegt dann oft die Spiele für einen ähnlichen Preis mit Verpackung.

Aber nun gut, das hilft dem Threadersteller hier ja nicht. Meine Frage an ihn: Hast du denn irgendwie eine Telefonnummer oder so von denen? Ich würde da einfach mal anrufen. Problem bei Mails ist doch oft, dass die einfach so ein Standardding rausschicken, was oftmals gar nicht auf die eigentliche Sache eingeht.


----------



## wraven1 (17. März 2012)

*Das Ende vom Lied*

So die ganze Sache hat sich für mich persönlich nun in gedämpftem Wohlgefallen aufgelöst.

Natürlich möchte ich euch die  Geschichte nicht vorenthalten.

Nachdem ich nun also zwei emails an den WB Support geschickt habe (die erste wurde mit einer automatischen pauschalantwort abgeschmettert) wurde mir endlich mit einer persönlichen email geantwortet:

Hi Daniel,

We apologise for the inconvenience you are having with your Batman: Arkham City code.

Can I ask you to send us a photo/screenshot of your order confirmation? Please make sure the faulty code is visible.
Also, please send us a screenshot of the error message you get.

When we have this, we can escalate your case, and get you another code.

Best Regards,
Michael D.
Warner Brothers Technical Support

Ok das bedeutet zwar ein wenig Aufwand und Zeit aber wenigstens scheint Mr. D. aufrichtig bereit zu sein mir zu helfen. Also flott drei screenshots gemacht und abermals mit zugegebener geringer Hoffnung gemailed.

Einen Tag später dann schon die Antwort:

Hello,

My apologies for the problem with your game. Please try using the following code:

BLA123-BLI321-BLO231-BLE132-BLUP (Code verfremdet! - ty Cpt. Obvious)

Regards,

Jamie D
Warner Brothers game support.

Und siehe da der Code wird akzeptiert. Spiel startet - alles soweit in Ordnung - nur in Origin wird noch der alte Code angezeigt.
Scheinbar hat WB funktionsunfähige Codes an Origin gegeben - Warum oder Wie das Passieren konnte? Keine Ahnung.

Naja ich bin aufgrund des geringen Originangebotes zwar eh nicht versucht dort demnächst noch mal einzukaufen aber beim nächsten Mal werde ich auf jedenfall sehr viel vorsichtiger vorgehen bzw. es komplett sein lassen.


----------



## Mellsei (20. März 2012)

Immerhin hat sich WB um dich gekümmert und du konntest wenigstens für dein Geld was spielen ...
von Origin halte ich nichts .. aber was die sich dabei gedacht haben ...hmm :/.. Schließlich ist Origin nichts weiter als ein neues Steam .. zumindest was ähnliches..


----------



## grorg (20. März 2012)

stawacz schrieb:


> aber mal was anderes,,,is nich trotzdem der verkäufer(in dem fall der originbetreiber)für die reklamation zuständig???


Ja, man hat einen Kaufvertrag mit dem Händler, nicht mit dem Hersteller - mit dem Hersteller hat man erstmal überhaupt nichts zu schaffen, der Händler muss für alles grade stehen.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Und im Gegensatz zu ärgerlichen kleinen Bugs können die da auch unmöglich einfach untertauchen und die Käufer dumm dastsehen lassen, denn DAS würde dann ganz sicher in den Medien kommen und Origin einen massiven Schlag versetzen. Das Problem wird garantiert zur Zeit untersucht und der Fehler beseitigt werden.


Und was hindert EUCH daran, einen entsprechenden Artikel dazu zu veröffentlich, dass Origin/Warner scheiße gebaut hat?
Kann ja sein, dass sie daran arbeiten, kann auch sein, dass es erst in 6 Monaten behoben wird - ihr berichtet über den "Agrar Simulator", aber nicht über sowas .........


----------



## Exar-K (21. März 2012)

grorg schrieb:


> Und was hindert EUCH daran, einen entsprechenden Artikel dazu zu veröffentlich, dass Origin/Warner scheiße gebaut hat? Kann ja sein, dass sie daran arbeiten, kann auch sein, dass es erst in 6 Monaten behoben wird - ihr berichtet über den "Agrar Simulator", aber nicht über sowas .........


 Du verwechselst Moderatoren mit Redakteuren. Wir veröffentlichen hier gar nichts und haben keinen Einfluss darauf.
Höchstens ein Leserartikel ist möglich, aber die kannst du ebenso verfassen.


----------

